# first tattoo



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, after talking about getting one (for 30 years), I finally went down last night and got my first tattoo.
Took about 3 1/2 hours, and the hardest part was removing the taped bandage from my hairy arm.
That freakin' hurt, lol.
Here's a quick pic.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

OUCH, OUCH, OUCH!:roll:


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Ishbel took the words right out of my mouth! It looks great though! How was the experience?


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty cool.
Some parts of my arm were more sensitive than others, like the handle of the knife, that was the worst.
The center wasn't bad at all.
Being my first I really didn't know what to expect.
He inked the outline first, that felt like a bunch of small knife strokes cutting my skin.

I'm already thinking about what my second will be.
I won't get it for awhile, but probably sooner than 30 years, lol.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I want one but I don't do pain well and I faint at the sight of needles. It's a bad combination.

It looks great though, really and truly.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I have no tat's and don't intend to get any, but I have been intrigued for decades by the persistent rumor that George Schultz, sometime member of the Board of Economic Advisers, Secretary of the Treasury, Secretary of State, and Dean of the Univ. of Chicago School of Business - and Princeton graduate - has a small Princeton Tiger tattooed on his rear end, well out of sight.

Schultz has _never_ made a comment of any sort on this rumor, but I find it sort of endearing. 

Mike


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Great mental chef tattoo Jim.

~I thinkyou'll learn to love it.

Got a wee tribal on my forearm n i love it. Thought to extend it on to my wrist and the outside of my hand, but i need to work on the finer details

While ur in the mood, why not go for a sleeve he he!!


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh, I already love it.
A sleeve huh?
I don't think I'm quite ready for that.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

U need to watch out Jim, it can be addictive. Both my older boys are developing sleeves. Ones going for the whole Japenese, coy carp and dragons look. The other is more a combo of tribal and celtic. They do it bit by bit. As and when they can afford it. 

I'm sticking to just the one. Apparently, at my age," i should have more sense" (mother-in-law) 

Bet u dont stop at 1


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

one of my son's friends has yin/yang on each vertebra with a round medallion at the top, a bat wing on his left shoulder and a bird wing on his right.....he said it took 2 years to design and that it represents good and evil balance....even if what your doing is good, it may affect others poorly. Interesting depth on a 21 year old, West Point grad.


----------



## chefvdub (May 12, 2009)

Thats pretty sweet. I want to get one thats similar but its one that anthony bourdain has. Nice tattoo !


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Congrats!! 
Looks like a Chef instructor I had when I went to school


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are some better shots I pulled from his site.
They were taken right after it was done.
You can see how much detail, and how sharp the lines are.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

My avatar is mine on my right arm... I am a native Pittsburgher, so the Pirates logo just was a natural.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

That's pretty cool Jim


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

That is some awesome ink!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Just out of interest, did u bleed much? Reason i ask, When i got mine done the tattooist asked if i'd been enjoying a drink at lunchtime. Well i hadnt, but it bled so much he had trouble with definition. it seems alcohol thins the blood andmakes u bleed during a tattoo??

Ur manic chef is very sharp. U must be well pleased


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Actually no.
But when he was coloring the eye, and would pause to re-ink the needle, there were little pinpoints of blood, and I remarked on how cool it was that he was putting in a bloodshot eye effect.
:lol:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Kudos on the tat, the artist did soe pretty nice work.


----------



## lifer (Aug 19, 2004)

here's a pic of mine...got it 4 years ago for my 20 th anniversary in the biz


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

That's pretty **** cool.


----------



## 3dfan (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool pics - I am just going to make my first tattoo - it will be a sun on my left shoulder!


----------



## afteraithe (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, very nice tats guys.
I like how you put the chef into it all.

- Raithe


----------



## chef21 (Aug 16, 2007)

i want to get one so bad but dont know what to get


----------



## chefjeny (Feb 24, 2010)

The one thing that's so amazing about being a chef is we get to express ourselves with in our works in the kitchen. Tattoos have been apart of me since the day I turned 18 and got my first piece on my back. Yes a back piece might have been a bit to much as a first piece but being 29 with many more that fallowed, today I don't regret any of the ink I've gotten. Any kitchen I've worked in within the years was never bothered by my tattoos because I did my work in the kitchen and I showed up. Suddenly the ink thing didn't matter, instead it was; that girls got skills and where do I get a tattoo. 

Props to fellow inklings!
Chef Jeny


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm planning my first out, getting it on my ankle so I can choose when to show it.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Time for another.
Artist is drawing up my idea, hope to get it next week.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Got done about an hour ago.
My daughter's name is Katherine but she goes by Kat.


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

I have 5 Stars tattooed on my right forearm /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif

thinking about getting a Rosette tattoo and/or the Michelin logo too /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## charron (Feb 3, 2010)

Just Jim, I like the new one. Classic undertones with just enough novelty to make it nifty /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

Oddly, just yesterday, I had a customer declare that getting a tattoo involving the name of your child is stupid, 'cause what if one day you want it removed? Methinks any parent who would entertain the idea of _ever_ needing to remove a commemoration of thier child is a person who's opinion I don't care to entertain. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif Knumpty. I feel sorry for her kids.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

That is odd.
I can see not wanting to put your spouses name.
I haven't, because she just may get tired of my particular brand of BS one day and then I'll be stuck with her name.
My child will always be my child, even if she goes through the stage of "my %$#@! parents.

My daughter has been at grandmas for the weekend, and no internet.
Her first chance to see it will be when I pick her up tonight.
I believe I will get a huge hug.
She knows I got it, and basically what it is, but she hasn't seen any artwork or anything.

Thanks for the positive feedback.
.....now, what to do for my next one?......


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

My first one almost made me blackout.  No pain really but my nerves were so strung tight jast as I was about to get it.  A bottle of pop is good to have for the first time as the sugar rush will snap you out of the shock response.  BTW it happens more to guys than girls probably due to pain tolerances that women are generally more built with (birthing and all that).

  17 years later and seven tattoos later I find myself looking for number eight.  My largest covers most my thigh which measures about 20" tall X 20" at it's widest. It took 16 hours which was done straight, 3/4 of which was done with a 6 X 5 'Mag' needle(two rowed needle, bottom with 6, top with 5) for shading and colour. Almost made me lame for a week. Thinking I might match the other leg. 

Ahh to be young and crazy....

...Now I'm just getting old and crazy and thats expected.


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

Just Jim said:


> That is odd.
> I can see not wanting to put your spouses name.
> I haven't, because she just may get tired of my particular brand of BS one day and then I'll be stuck with her name.
> My child will always be my child, even if she goes through the stage of "my %$#@! parents.
> ...


 Family related themes are definitely ok to tattoo as tattoos help identify who we are and what we are about as individuals.

Take your time Jim. Remeber, once you get your third, you are hooked for life.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

>has a small Princeton Tiger tattooed on his rear end, well out of sight.<

When I was in the service my boss, an old-time boatswain's mate, had a ships screw on each nether cheek.

This was long before the current tatoo fad, you understand. He was very drunk when he'd had it done.

A funny tatoo story from back in those days. A buddy of mine, from rural Iowa or some such, was dating a girl. He didn't know from gangbanging, didn't understand what it meant, but was incredibly inpressed with the black widown spider she had on her breast. All he could talk about.

Anyway, he brought her to visit the ship. We're sitting in the enlisted lounge---which was attached to the chaplain's office.

Natually, I had to see the tat. So she unbuttons her blouse and pulls it aside. Just then the chaplain's clerk walks in.......

To this day that ranks as the ultimate double-take. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

My first one was done on my 16th birthday. I ended up picking one off the wall. A panther head (thankfully I didn't go with one that I had drawn up!)
Years later I wanted to get it re-inked and found that todays inks were not so compatible so I sat down with my artist and we came up with a design that reflected who I was and how I felt in general. I have changed somewhat but the basic underlying meaning remains. Interestingly enough it was featured in Outlaw Biker Tattoo magazine once upon a time!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Oooh that's wayy too big. Sorry!


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Got a Celtic Dragon a little over a year ago. Thinking on what to put on my inner bicep, then going to take the smoke effect on the dragon and finish the sleeve. Yep, addicted. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't have one yet, but am considering a "Property of the Women of Chef Talk" tramp stamp. 

Your thoughts?

BDL


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Not sure about the subject, but the location is perfect. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------

